# Tip for dogs and fly screens



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Jess's one big and probably only fault when in the motorhome is she has always pawed the door to let me know she wants to go out, just the one 'knock' but enough for me to worry she was going to tear the fly screen when either the door was closed or the fly screen across.
For the first year I had a plastic feed sack gaffer taped to the screen which did the job, but was not very pretty. 
After a lot of head scratching and help from the old forum have sourced some clear plastic perspex type materiel from a sign writers, got 2 identical sheets, put one each side of the screen and then drilled and riveted through the 'sandwich' to hold it in place.
Some mastic sealant has finnished the job of neatly and the end result is excellent. I can now have the fly screen across with no fear that I will have an Irish setter shaped hole in it if a pheasant happens to fly by. :lol:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tip Helen.

Last year, our Border Collie Jess jumped up and dived at the flyscreen. She got a bit of a shock as she bounced off the screen. However, being a collie she got up and tried again. This time she went right through the screen. We have a new screen fitted but don't use it. I shall install your idea, thank's very much for a great tip.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------

